# o&a song



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

whats the opera song they play before they come on anyone know where thats from i cant get it out of my head :lol:


----------



## JustinK (Sep 2, 2002)

The Ecstasy Of Gold from The Good, The Bad & The Ugly.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

oh ok thanks


----------

